

Why Ping Is the Future of Social Commerce - Setsuna
http://gigaom.com/2010/09/01/pingfuture-of-social-commerce/

======
fwdbureau
aha! We've been waiting at least one full day before some mighty pundit starts
claiming that Ping would be the future of this or that.. Next step: How Ping
is about to kill this or that (this one is likely to come from Wired).

